# K&r book example help.



## formitzbsd (Apr 29, 2013)

I have freebsd FreeBSD 9.1. I am going through the book and doing everything on the command line. I am on section 1.9 with arrays. The program is:

```
#include <stdio.h>
#define MAXLINE 1000

int getline(char line[], int maxline);
void copy(char to[],char from[]);

main()
{
   int len;
   int max;
   char line[MAXLINE];
   char longest[MAXLINE];

   max = 0;
   while ((len = getline(line, MAXLINE)) > 0);
      if (len > max) {
         max = len;
         copy(longest, line);
      }
   if (max > 0)
      printf("%s", longest);
   return 0;
}

int getline(char s[], int lim)
{
   int c, i;

   for (i = 0; i < lim-1 && (c = getchar()) 1= EOF && c != '\n'; ++i)
      s[i] = c;
   if (c == '\n') {
      s[i] = c;
      ++i;
   }
   s[i] = '\0';
   return i;
}

void copy(char to[], char from[])
{

   int i;

   i = 0;
   while((to[i] = from[i] != '\0')
      ++i;
}
```
The program gets lines of input and puts the longest one in the array and then prints it. I type my strings and hit ctrl-d to do an EOF but the program just exits to the prompt and nothing is displayed. Is there a different way to do EOF that the book is dated on? Thank you.


----------



## fonz (Apr 29, 2013)

formitzbsd said:
			
		

> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #define MAXLINE 1000
> 
> ...


Lose that semicolon in main(). And you forgot a parenthesis in copy().


----------



## formitzbsd (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks. I had the ) in copy just posted it wrong. It was the ; after the while statement.


----------



## fonz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hint: try to understand why your code still compiled with that semicolon in place and what it caused your program to do (or rather: not to do).


----------

